# Guilty secrets



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

This is meant as a bit of fun and something that i realised when downloading tracks for my ipod.

Are there any songs, albums, cds in your music listening history, or playing for that matter, that you cringe about? Things that you sit there and say 'oh god, did i really listen to that??'

I'll start off with something i found myself downloading before i realised what i had done :lol:

Animal by W.A.S.P.

What was i thinking of















:lol:


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Have to say, although I'm a massive Foo's fan and Biffy Clyro fan.....Taylor Swift Shake it Off has been known to blast from the stereo :tumbleweed: :lol:


----------



## Disco1BFG (Jul 30, 2015)

I don't think I have paid for anything that I would cringe at, even though my record collection ranges from the early 60's to the present day ( albeit CD now of course ).

I have, however, had some dubious "music" bought for me as presents. A Hall and Oates album which has only been out of the sleeve once !! which does make me cringe - with apologies to the fans - I think it's a pretty poor effort. ( being polite ). Hopefully one day it will be worth a fortune in mint condition ! (Yeah, right!!).

Two other albums stick in my memory, not because they were cringeworthy, but because they just aren't my cup of tea. 

First up... the Osmonds; Crazy Horses! Bought me by Great Aunt for christmas 40 odd years ago (!!). 

Second is a Val Doonican Album - Walk Tall; 

There is nothing with either of the above, but, I guess they are just a bit outdated now (<- or perhaps that should be outdated )


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Disco1BFG said:


> I don't think I have paid for anything that I would cringe at, even though my record collection ranges from the early 60's to the present day ( albeit CD now of course ).
> 
> I have, however, had some dubious "music" bought for me as presents. A Hall and Oates album which has only been out of the sleeve once !! which does make me cringe - with apologies to the fans - I think it's a pretty poor effort. ( being polite ). Hopefully one day it will be worth a fortune in mint condition ! (Yeah, right!!).
> 
> ...


"Bought for me as presents" okay, we all believe you :lol:

I know what you mean though, i once pointed out to someone i was getting into Rihanna and she bought me a Lady GaGa cd. Erm....


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Mmm Taylor swift


----------



## Disco1BFG (Jul 30, 2015)

muzzer42 said:


> "Bought for me as presents" okay, we all believe you :lol:
> 
> I know what you mean though, i once pointed out to someone i was getting into Rihanna and she bought me a Lady GaGa cd. Erm....


Sshhh!! for crying out loud, don't tell everyone !!!!!


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Aqua turn back time.
Savage garden truly madly deeply 
Both those have both been played late at night after a few drinks with the misses
Oh the shame


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

:tumbleweed:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Sat somewhere (actually in precise OCD alphabetical order..) in my vinyl collection up in the loft between The Alarm, Amen, Bad Religion, Conflict, Crass, The Cult, The Cure, Discharge etc. is this






I bought the 12" single for the acoustic B side version.

I'm not sure if it was Cathy Dennis's boobies that helped with the decision, but her songs were embarrassingly awful, but i still like the acoustic version!

I also have two albums by Gene Loves Jezebel. I'm not quite sure where they sat in my genre tastes in the 80's but listening back they are soooo bad, so removed from Bauhaus, Sisters of Mercy, March Violets etc.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

The Cult - She sells sanctuary.
Don't ask me why!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

PugIain said:


> The Cult - She sells sanctuary.
> Don't ask me why!


Lucozade 😁

Mine is Future so bright I gotta wear shades by Timbuk 3.

Enjoy!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Oops - looks like I attached the wrong video. Eh. Em. Ooh er.....

Cooks


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

PugIain said:


> The Cult - She sells sanctuary.
> Don't ask me why!


Because The Cult made one of the best songs ever...


----------



## Steve in Hun (May 19, 2015)

Cotton eye Joe by the rednex. Don't know why but always makes me smile.
Think I might need therapy.
Slightly better, Stay by Shakespeare sister.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I had a copy of Millie Vanillie on tape in the late 80's
"Girl you know it's true.....ooh ooh ooh....you know I love you..." :lol:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Cookies said:


> Lucozade &#55357;&#56833;


Nah Phantom of the Opera by Maiden is the Lucozade song


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

muzzer42 said:


> This is meant as a bit of fun and something that i realised when downloading tracks for my ipod.
> 
> Are there any songs, albums, cds in your music listening history, or playing for that matter, that you cringe about? Things that you sit there and say 'oh god, did i really listen to that??'
> 
> ...


Maybe you thought it was something else you were downloading when you read the rest of the title?


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

This is so bad you won't believe me...

Me and the Mrs went to see S Club 7 back in May hahahaha

They were all the rage when I was a kid


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Starbuck88 said:


> This is so bad you won't believe me...
> 
> Me and the Mrs went to see S Club 7 back in May hahahaha
> 
> They were all the rage when I was a kid


My daughter had the videos from their tv show,it was hell having to watch Rachel Stevens over and over again:doublesho


----------



## andyedge (Aug 25, 2009)

PugIain said:


> The Cult - She sells sanctuary.
> Don't ask me why!


Awesome song! Nothing wrong with that :thumb:

Most embarrassing song for me would probably be Will You by Hazel O'Connor.
I just love this song, but don't feel the need to broadcast that to other people.
Oh wait...


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

dcj said:


> Maybe you thought it was something else you were downloading when you read the rest of the title?


Nope i knew what it was when i clicked download, just don't know why i did :lol:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

dcj said:


> My daughter had the videos from their tv show,it was hell having to watch Rachel Stevens over and over again:doublesho


I watched all their tv shows too haha

Tell you what though, seeing them grown up....Tina is definitely the best in the flesh 

She always used to come last in where we ranked the girls when were at school...like we could pick and choose to have one as a girlfriend haha

Oh those were the days.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I actually have a folder on my NAS drive called "Music I will probably never listen to" lol. 

Cooks


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Please don't judge me too harshly

Man to man meets man parish, Male Stripper.

Power Station, we fight for love.

Edit. She sales sanctuary is an epic tune and firmly in my gym mix !


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

My guilty secrets... Shania Twain.

I love country rock music for the guitar tones, the way drums and bass work so well together and the pedal steel. Some of the production on Shania Twain records is epic.

I regularly play it in the car at high volume when I'm on my own!


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

JBirchy said:


> My guilty secrets... Shania Twain.
> 
> I love country rock music for the guitar tones, the way drums and bass work so well together and the pedal steel. Some of the production on Shania Twain records is epic.
> 
> I regularly play it in the car at high volume when I'm on my own!


I'm glad I'm not alone in this - some of the youTube clips from her concerts aren't bad, either, she must have used the same band, as the sound is the same as on the records.

Unfortunately it's off topic for this thread, though, as for me, it's not a guilty secret!!!

Malcolm


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I have a very varied music selection which can be looked strangely upon. 

Im a rock guy reall but I do like things that take me back to child hood (think in the car with mum) so I like Dr hook, neil diamond, Lionel Richie (massive fan on Lionel) and most types of power ballad type songs. You know, the types of sonGs on compilation CDs. 

That's between my Metallica,iron maiden, Gnr, etc.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Spice Girls-Who Do You Think You Are. Geri Halliwell. Yum 

I always make sure I unplug my old iPhone from the DB9 and take it away with me when it goes in for its all to regular maintenance haha


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Man I have loads,

PJ and Duncan.
ELO
Pink
Loads of dub step
Madonna..... Crikey!


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I love Taylor swift 
Got most of her albums in my iPod and on the hard drive in my car and listen to them quite a lot. 

And I'm not even embarrassed to admit it so not such a secret


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Dannbodge said:


> I love Taylor swift
> Got most of her albums in my iPod and on the hard drive in my car and listen to them quite a lot.
> 
> And I'm not even embarrassed to admit it so not such a secret


I have a mate who is mad for her too. He went on about her all weekend at when I saw him last :lol:


----------

